# .NET and More > Silverlight >  Draw part of a circle

## Lightning

Does anybody know how to draw a part of a circle?

----------


## Megalith

will this help?

http://blogs.vertigo.com/personal/ra...Post.aspx?ID=5

----------


## Lightning

That is what I was looking for. You can do this in XAML by using the PATH (http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/ms752293.aspx) I figured out after looking at you link. Thanks

----------

